# Photo loading problem?



## Airframes (Jul 18, 2014)

When up-loading photos to the forum today, and yesterday, I noticed an intermittent problem. 
Some pics would load very rapidly, whilst others took a long time - one minute or more. One or two would load halfway, and then stop totally. I could only get around the problem by starting all over again, sometimes two or three times. The size didn't seem to make a difference, with the largest being around 400 kb, and the average around 250 kb.
Is there as problem with the 'system'?


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 19, 2014)

Have not had any issues myself Terry, though I got that weird Cloudflare error again the other day.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 19, 2014)

Will look into it. 

I myself have had no problems.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 19, 2014)

I haven't had any difficulties either uploading or reviewing photos (I just did a photo-laden tutorial in the Photography thread, earlier)


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 19, 2014)

Had a bit of an issue like that myself a few weeks back Terry, I was also having problems connecting with the forum, where as local web connection was good so I put it down to a server problem somewhere in the line of connection.


----------



## N4521U (Jul 19, 2014)

Same here. Every so often it hangs up.
Well.... not often, but has happened.
I chalk it up to being Myown fault.
Not holding my mouth right or some strange thing.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 19, 2014)

I have had a look at the system via the ACP. No issue found. However the recent updating of the Java has caued a problem with a proper booting of my OS the next day while trying to start my computer. I had to re-boot the machine by switching off the power yesterday. Then the OS started working properly after the restart. Because the forum server seems to be a little bit slow than the previous one, it might have taken some of time for the server and forum soft for updating and adjusting to the board requirment. Also it could affect the entire Internet. So no wonder some of you may have a trouble with sending , posting etc... especially if some of software and hardware uses non-default settings.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks for the replies chaps. Possibly a server problem, as I'm also getting a lot of 'No data received' messages.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 19, 2014)

Haven't noticed anything myself...


----------



## Wurger (Jul 20, 2014)

Airframes said:


> I'm also getting a lot of 'No data received' messages.



It indicates a problem with the communication because of limits to the speed of the data transmission. I think it should be fine now.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 20, 2014)

Yes, all is well now my friend - the pics are loading rapidly, and no more slow page loading problems.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 20, 2014)

Same here. The increasing of speed and more of stable work can be noticed too.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 21, 2014)

Wurger said:


> It indicates a problem with the communication because of limits to the speed of the data transmission. I think it should be fine now.



Got that last night while posting my long Dieterle photo update. Just kept the page open while trying to open the site in another tab. After several tries, the site opened up after which I returned to the first tab with my stalled post, hit post reply again, and it worked.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 23, 2014)

It's happening again. It's just taken about 8 attempts, and 30 minutes, to load 12 pics.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 23, 2014)

Better check it's the right pics old boy, not those from your nudist camp holiday last month, down at the cost from you....












Ok, ok, calm down.....I'll go, no need for that kinda language _or_ pushing....


----------



## Airframes (Jul 23, 2014)

Are those the ones where you are seen chatting up that Irish Setter, thinking it was a Judy? Oops, I forgot, I promised not to tell !!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 23, 2014)

You're not trying to use the Microwave again to post pics are you?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 24, 2014)

Jan is - I'm stuffing the prints into that coffee cup holder in the computer tower ...................

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 24, 2014)

LMAO


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 24, 2014)

Airframes said:


> ...I'm stuffing the prints into that coffee cup holder in the computer tower ...................


I've always enjoyed that clever feature on my computer tower, holds the coffee mug nicely...

But I always thought the prints went into that narrow slot towards the top and it's just the right size for 3x5 prints...it allows several to be pushed in at a time


----------



## Airframes (Jul 24, 2014)

Oh, I thought that was used when creating a new post !


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 25, 2014)

Oh dear...

No issues here Terry, could be problems with your internet?


----------

